# Houses Around the World



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Somewhere in South Africa.

kruger-south-africa-safari-photography-36 by scifilullabies, on Flickr

South Africa - Port St. Johns by Diriye Amey, on Flickr

Camp Figtree at dusk by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Awesome Pappu (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, These house are simply amazing and beautiful. I wish to build one like these. Thanks for sharing and looking forward for more


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great idea to start a thread!


----------



## HEREDIANO1 (Aug 7, 2014)

This is in Manuel Antonio Beach in Costa Rica see more.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...SURwaN1qLfkkgVfrtNDKxizw&ust=1426955699460898


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

weird!! but awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Weekend house in downtown São Paulo, Brazil*

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-19-2 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-17 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-16-1 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-13 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-05-1 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-04 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-19-3 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Weekend-House-in-Downtown-Sao-Paulo-19 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## gabetx (May 2, 2010)

How much is it to rent that thing out?


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

House in Highland area, Vietnam









http://imagevietnam.vnanet.vn/Upload//2013/4/23/23-4KPVN3BaoAnh2342013143742184.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

gabetx said:


> How much is it to rent that thing out?


I dont know


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Rudin House, Madison by ali eminov, on Flickr

Rudin House, Madison by ali eminov, on Flickr

Rudin House, Madison, Wisconsin by ali eminov, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_2650-B House at 3501 Monte Vista by mnchilemom, on Flickr


----------



## HEREDIANO1 (Aug 7, 2014)

tree house Costa Rica, Finca "Bella Vista farm".

see more.
taken from: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...4OifEeb7sw-OdUcAAiXedQHw&ust=1427468795549895


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Houses on sea, Vietnam








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5491/14256760633_96fd0a5c96_o.jpg









http://mytour.vn/upload_images/Imag...huong Thai Binh/Biển Đồng Châu_bientoiyeu.jpg

Houses on river, boathouses in Vietnam









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/53557208.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/26455632.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

junkhouses in Vietnam








http://www.tourdulichmientay.org/image/data/Tin Tuc/chonoi3.jpg

Houses beside canal in Vietna








http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb421/hltama/DSC00102.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Uncle Hồ house








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/vi/b/bd/Nhà_sàn_Bác_Hồ.jpg


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Norway

Dream Home by Prabhu B Doss, on Flickr

Norefjellstua by apicturebookmind, on Flickr

Model Railroad by schmaeche, on Flickr


----------



## TomásGC (Mar 31, 2015)

*Lisbon Downtown - 'Pombalino' Building*









http://www.publico.pt/culturaipsilon/noticia/premio-vilalva-de-recuperacao-atribuido-a-edificio-da-baixa-pombalina-1536916


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Iceland

Iceland Turf House by bmward_2000, on Flickr

Island 2014 by Hoasd1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ grasses on the houses' top.


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Igloo style accomodation, Hotel Arctic, Ilulissat by greenland_com, on Flickr

Igloo style accomodation, Hotel Arctic, Ilulissat by greenland_com, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Burano, Italy by Nick Moulds, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*Roatan, Hoduras*

_DSC1105 by Tony Shih (ctgintl140), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Caipirapirapora (Apr 5, 2015)

Great thread.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Great thread, great photos.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Whittier, Alaska*

The intresting thing with this building is that it contains almost the whole town inside.
Appartments, school, supermarket and even Police Department.

http://weburbanist.com/2015/01/13/town-in-1-tower-14-floor-highrise-houses-whole-alaskan-hamlet/


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Whittier, Alaska*

The intresting thing with this building is that it contains almost the whole town inside.
Appartments, school, supermarket and even Police Department.

http://weburbanist.com/2015/01/13/town-in-1-tower-14-floor-highrise-houses-whole-alaskan-hamlet/


----------



## HEREDIANO1 (Aug 7, 2014)

houses in Holland.!!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...qD0l1-8F87X6FSXRowR7umfw&ust=1428506826631296


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bubble House, Théoule-sur-Mer, France*

A house made of harmony, flexibility and conviviality. An early experience in womb-like architecture designed by Antti Lovag in the 70's. 


DSC1672 by chatka2004, on Flickr


bulle-16-LR by kensparkes, on Flickr


bulle-11-LR by kensparkes, on Flickr









http://blog.casa.it/2014/07/10/linc...olle-residenza-estiva-stilista-pierre-cardin/


----------



## Rocker9 (Mar 28, 2009)

Underground street, Guanajuato, Gto, México


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Queensland, Australia*

Beautiful Swimming Pools by Stan de Haas Photography, on Flickr

Beautiful Swimming Pools by Stan de Haas Photography, on Flickr

Beautiful Swimming Pools by Stan de Haas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*France*

Donjon de Lastic bâti au XVI éme siècle Saoû 26 Drôme Gîtes de France by caffin.jacques3, on Flickr

"Maison flottante" / "Floating House" by Jean-Jacques Boujot, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*Isle of Man*

Cottage by slackaliss, on Flickr

Niarbyl Cottages, IoM by damienshaw, on Flickr

Cregneash, Isle of Man by mecb, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*Madagascar*

Studiereis Madagaskar by PANGEA Travel, on Flickr

madagascar 06 485 by gailhampshire, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*Wiltshire, England*

Houses by the River Avon at East Chisenbury in Wiltshire by Anguskirk, on Flickr

A remarkable thatched cottage at East Chisenbury in Wiltshire by Anguskirk, on Flickr

A lovely thatched cottage behind three tombs of the Baden family in All Saints churchyard at Enford in Wiltshire by Anguskirk, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Vertical life by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Bali - Indonesia








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sukandia/sets/72157656092598582


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice houses :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ nice pano!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Trieste, Friuli Venezia Giulia, Italia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor, Montenegro*









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

"Winds of Change" Point Betsie Lighthouse. by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Verwinkelt - Winding - Löhrmühle bei Halver by destinatio (very busy), on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Madeira*  Portugal

The traditional straw-roofed houses










by* tiagocorte*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

And this is *Funchal Cruise Port* ^^ (Funchal is the largest city, the municipal seat and the capital of Portugal's Autonomous Region of Madeira)









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

South Africa by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Bowen Island Houses by Scott Conover, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Scenery of Larung gar by SungsooLee.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Where is that village?


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Larung Gar^^
, Tibet

---------------------------------------------------------------------

England scenery 1600 x 1200 pixels desktop wallpapers by subarunio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mα®;129437812 said:


> Larung Gar^^
> , Tibet


Thanks kay:


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

DSC03802 by inkid, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok
ready for tenants by the foreign photographer - ฝรั่งถ่, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Neungz said:


> DSC03802 by inkid, on Flickr


Beautiful (and very nice) wooden houses :cheers:


----------



## condolifemanila (Dec 11, 2015)

thanks for the photo, it's stunning!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Belgium - Regional differences in traditional housing styles 1*

Flanders, Belgium traditional countrside housing:
This style is still being build today.

-big and very low roofs, dark interiors
-Small windows
-First in clay/platser and wood with reed roofs and later in brick and/or wood with clay tiles.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Belgium, Flanders: Traditional countryside housing in Limburg and Northern Liège.*

Known as the 'Vierkantshoeve' wich literally means 'Farmhouses erected in a square' is the most present and oldest form of housing in eastern Flanders(Limburg) and the Province of Liège wihc is still present in abundance.

Farmers build their housing and stables in a square with courtyard in the center with thick outer walls protecting them from raiders. Some where even fortified and had watch towers. The region was known for it's many conquests and the border the bigger empires constantly shifted back and forth over this region.

Most of these buildings are between 500 and 300 years old.


----------

